# soundcard

## steelrose

can anybody suggest me a good soundcard for linux?one that will be detected easy

----------

## FINITE

Well I can suggest one that is supposedly easy to get installed and working. Soundblaster Live. I think that its supported natively by the kernel (just checked, it is but must be added as a module). Then you need a way to allow programs to use it and pretty muck the standard has become ALSA. Hope this helps.

----------

## mb

sb live also provides 2 independent dsp devices... so all apps grab /dev/dsp while artsd or esound uses dsp1..... so u can hear incoming icq msg while playing rtcw   :Cool: 

#mb

----------

## steelrose

thanx my friends

----------

